#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Theorie Cursus

## theorieles2012

Salam a3alaikoum.

Ben je van plan om je rijbewijs te gaan halen? Voordat je dit kunt doen heb je eerst je theoriecertificaat nodig. Wij bieden een theorie cursus aan, waarbij wij een hoge slagingspercentage garanderen. 

*Hoe gaan wij te werk en wat onderscheidt ons van de rest!*

De theorie cursus word gegeven door een ervaren instructeur. Doordat deze les op een unieke wijze gegeven word, zijn je slagings kansen bijna 100%. De lessen die wij geven zijn in groepen van maximaal 10 mensen. Dit zorgt ervoor dat je voor iedere cursist je volledige aandacht kan geven. Tevens behandellen wij alleen de vragen en antwoorden die je zeker gaat krijgen op je examen. 75% van wat er in de theorieboeken staat, word niet gevraagd op het examen. Aangezien de cbr daar geen waarde aan hecht, zal je deze bij ons ook niet krijgen.

De duur van de theorieles bedraagt 4 uren. Hierna ga je de volgende dag direct op examen. De cursus word iedere week op zondag geven en vind plaats in Haarlem. Iedereen kan zich aanmelden. Heb je moeite met het theorieexamen, dan ben je na onze les daar zeker vanaf geholpen.

*De kosten van deze cursus bedragen 100 euro inclusief btw. Voor dit bedrag kan je het volgende verwachten.*

1. 4 uur les van een ervaren instructeur
2. Hoge slagingspercentage (bijna 100%)
3. Kleine groepen. (meer aandacht voor de cursist)
4. Aanvraag theorie-examen

Voor deze cursus is een reservering vereist! Hiervoor dient de cursist 20 euro reserveringskosten te betalen. Dit vragen wij zodat we zeker weten dat de cursist komt opdagen. De overige 80 euro dient voor aanvang van de cursus volledig te worden betaald. 

*Voor meer informatie of reserveren kun je bellen, smsen, whatsappen naar 0616638485.*

----------

